# Reprimanded for feeding strays



## Mr. Chopper's Mom (Nov 1, 2013)

So aggravated today. We have this beautiful orange kitty here at my workplace who has been coming around for about 3 weeks. He comes up to you, loves on you and leaves, no big deal. Well I gave him some leftover chicken from my lunch yesterday and some drama queen in the building told my boss and I was actually reprimanded for it. I am starting to HATE people that don't like cats. I didn't realize how many people don't until owning one. I swear if i hear "I hate cats" one more time i just might smack 'em! It's just a stray that isn't causing anyone any harm and now I can't give him snacks anymore. As if I didn't already hate coming to this place..ugh lol.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

If I were you I'd either take the kitty and bring him to a no-kill shelter (or my home to foster until I could find him a home), or keep feeding him from across the street. If you're on your lunch break or outside of work hours, and not on the property they can't say a single thing about you feeding him. Doesn't matter if they like it or not, if you aren't working at the time they don't get to have an opinion.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

That seems a little silly to me... If I were in your position, I'd be checking with HR and asking for where exactly in their employment policies and guidelines does it state that feeding cats is forbidden. 

Having said that, depending on where the stray was encountered, it could also be the case that the office building management itself has rules against feeding strays within the property.


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

Did you read the recent thread on cat bites? What if this cat starts hanging around, and one of your co-workers (or you) goes to pet it, and the cat bites them? There is a possible liability issue here (should that happen on workplace property), even if you're not seeing it.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

If the cat is well fed and seems healthy, he may be just roaming around the neighborhood and came upon you, a friendly face willing to share a bite of snack with him. I understand the company may have regs against feeding animals on their private property, but I agree that if you cross the street or go off site for lunch, I don't see the harm in sharing a nice moment with a new furry friend. Ask the busy body if she also would oppose feeding the squirrels or ducks or pigeons? If not she is a hippocrat as all animals have value - especially those with superior intellect than her.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Ugh, I encounter this attitude from people a lot in my TNR work--"if you didn't feed the cats they wouldn't be here"; which I respond to by pointing out that no one would randomly begin putting out plates of cat food for cats that didn't exist. Honestly, it's like these people think you can chum for cats! :-x

The City of Toronto has a TNR program and takes the stance that the feeding and sheltering feral cats on your own or public property, in combination with undertaking TNR efforts, is perfectly legal and not something that anyone can stop you from doing. If there is public property near by, and your municipality has a similar bylaw or stance on the feeding of community cats, I would feed the cat there. If so, there is nothing that your boss or co-workers could do to prevent you from doing this, and any disciplinary action on your boss's part would be inviting a lawsuit. I wouldn't suggest taking it nearly so far if it can be avoided, but dealing, as I do, with these sorts of situations on a fairly frequent basis, I know that things can escalate. I know of people who have been given eviction notices by their landlords for feeding community cats, believe it or not. 

In any case, I would contact a local TNR group or Alley Cat Allies chapter to see what your options are and what your local bylaws are, as pertains to the feeding of community cats. That way, you'll at least be prepared if someone at your workplace decides to make a big stink.

Of course, the preferable course of action would be to rescue the cat if you suspect that he's lost or abandoned. Any vet's office or shelter should be able to scan the cat for a microchip. You can also try putting up found cat posters, if you think he might be lost. Again, a local TNR or no-kill cat rescue might be able to suggest a more specific course of action or help to rehome this kitty if his owner can't be found. 

Your coworker who felt the need to tattle to the boss on you about something completely un-work-related sounds like a really special kind of loser. I'm always amazed by the number of adults working in professional offices who seem to have the mentality of obnoxious 12 year olds.


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

> I know of people who have been given eviction notices by their landlords for feeding community cats, believe it or not.


I don't know about where you live (as I am in the States), but landlords do have the right to restrict animals on their property, whether "community cats" as you call them or pets kept by tenants. A tenant feeding stray cats on their landlord's property could be seen as harboring those animals and, thus, a breach of the lease contract if the lease says "no pets."


----------



## Shybail (Nov 1, 2013)

dt8thd said:


> Ugh, I encounter this attitude from people a lot in my TNR work--"if you didn't feed the cats they wouldn't be here"; which I respond to by pointing out that no one would randomly begin putting out plates of cat food for cats that didn't exist. Honestly, it's like these people think you can chum for cats! :-x


Haha chum for cats! That really made me giggle. Yeah I don't like people who don't like cats either. Once I was told by a dog lover after I was talking about how my female doesn't like many people and how much I love my two cats that if my cats were big enough they'd eat me lol.


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

My inlaws hate cats... my husband didn't care for them much but he married into being a dad to my kitty..now he loves them and we rescued another cat .. and he's going to make some cat furniture for thr new kitty

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I think that employers have to be careful about liability and many other things when it comes to animals around the work place or building. I will tell you a story with my daughter. She worked in a small semi-industrial complex made up of small businesses that rent spaces. In the parking lot she would see a cat running around during the day and she was worried about it getting run over by the trucks that came through there. Plus it was a Abyssinian so she didn't think it belonged there. She called rescue agency. They provided a cage. First she caught a skunk! Then she caught the cat and turned it over to the rescue. A couple of days later a women and her friend came into the office screaming and yelling at my daughter saying she stole the cat and it belonged to one of the woman who worked in another office. My daughter told the rescue and they ended up giving the cat back eventually but in the mess of it my daughter got in trouble with her boss, was harassed for several days and as soon as the cat was returned, it still was running lose in the parking lot. The woman brought the cat to work and let it run around during the day.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

No tags? Shame on the owner. 
1. I would not have my cat at work like that in a semi dangerous area, and 
2. IF I did, I would have a tag made up saying "pet or property of XYZ Enterprises, owner Mrs. Smith, ph 123-4567 if lost."


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

AutumnRose74 said:


> I don't know about where you live (as I am in the States), but landlords do have the right to restrict animals on their property, whether "community cats" as you call them or pets kept by tenants. A tenant feeding stray cats on their landlord's property could be seen as harboring those animals and, thus, a breach of the lease contract if the lease says "no pets."


On their own property, yes. On public property though? Nope, there is no bylaw against that where I live, and I have encountered this exact situation. Sad, but true.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Don't get me wrong -- kitty did not belong running around a semi-industrial parking lot!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Where are you in Florida? I know of a good TNR group/no-kill shelter in Broward County. If nothing else, you might call them and see if they could recommend somone for your area. If the cat isn't feral (even if it is semi-feral), it could potentially be socialized and adopted. http://apr.rescuegroups.org/info/display?PageID=7500

As for the co-worker, well, there's always karma...


----------



## Mr. Chopper's Mom (Nov 1, 2013)

Not to sound ugly but this place can be quite corrupt...one of those places where what the head honcho says goes and the little people don't matter. If I were to approach HR they would make me a laughing stock. They already tease me for rescuing one of the little babies I found wondering around here (Mr. Chopper). I would like to think he belongs to someone because he is by no means starving. I brought him a big can of patte kitty food and he barley touched it but give him some people food and he loves it. He has no collar and he's kinda dirty and his nose is scraped up so those things tell me he might have been abandoned or just not very well taken care of. I would love to take him but I just can't afford him right now. I'm struggling getting my little man all up to par. I was scared to call a shelter because i'm not sure how they work and i would hate to see him trapped and put down if not adopted. I figure he's better off as an alley cat. I don't plan to stop feeding him if nobody is looking hehe (i'm a rebel like that lol). 

@Autumnrose- I haven't read that but what is the story? I was playing with him and he did bite and scratch me (drew blood) so I went in and cleaned up with soapy water, antiseptic and neosporin. He didn't bite me to hurt me he is just playful and I want to play with him also...he is just strong. 

There is no policy here against anything like that , these guys are just (rather not say) but their reasoning is they don't want me feeding and bringing in more cats. As dt8thd said chumming for cats lol. 

@cat owner again- what happened to your daughter would be something that would happen to me..that is just my luck. She did the right thing and nobody can say differently. The fact that she was harassed is no surprise to me...my co-workers would do the exact same thing.

Emilyatl- i'm in seminole/volusia county...central fl...about 3-4 hrs from broward. This baby is totally adoptable...he is just a lover of a cat. Truthfully i'm just concerned what would make him the happiest...he seems happy hanging around here all day and maybe he has a home at night...not sure. I would just feel so bad if he was picked up and ended up in a shelter for quite sometime. I suppose i just hate to disturb what seems to be a happy kitty. I appreciate the info though and if he gets any dirtier or skinnier i will definitely take action but right now he looks to be ok. 

What i really need is a low cost vaccination clinic and a low cost neutering vet so i can just take him home! I believe he may be kin to my kitten anyways! I am just fearful of the fact that he is a boy and he is bigger than my baby...i'm not sure how they would react around one another. But bottom line I would take him if I could just find a cheap way to get him all up to par. I've spent $500= on Little Chopper in the last few months and hubby is not pleased with me about it. He loves chopper and is ok with what im doing but i really doubt i can spend that over again on another. Maybe some suggestions on low cost feline diseases testing and vaccinations?? Maybe I will call around and see...


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

TNR groups can help you with the neuter, vaccinations, etc. The group I work with will neuter ferals and do the rabies/FVRCP for $35. There are other add ons (flea treatment, dewormer, etc.), but most TNR groups are about the same. They also provide humane traps for you to borrow and will instruct you on how to trap him. It sounds like he's social and very food-motivated, so he might be easy to trap. Normally the older 100% ferals are the ones I've had the most trouble trapping. Here are a couple of 

Central FL Spay N Save:
Welcome To Spay N Save

Resources for all of FL:
Spay/Neuter Florida

I would just call around and ask if any of them work with rescue groups that could foster/adopt this guy. If he's young and friendly, he'd probably be much better off in a home.


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

dt8thd said:


> On their own property, yes. On public property though? Nope, there is no bylaw against that where I live, and I have encountered this exact situation. Sad, but true.


I can't understand why a landlord would be worried about what goes on in any property but their own! 

In regard's Cat Owner Again's story - The organization I'm planning to adopt from was involved in a kerfuffle that happened earlier this year when someone brought in a supposed stray they had found wandering around their yard. The Humane Society kept the cat for the 5 days that is their policy, the "rightful" owners never came for her, so they adopted her out. Turns out she wasn't a stray but an outdoor cat (with no tags or microchip), and the owners wanted her back. The new owners refused to give up their new pet (and I think they were right). The comments on the column in the local Advocate blog made for very interesting reading.


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

cat owner again said:


> Don't get me wrong -- kitty did not belong running around a semi-industrial parking lot!


Uh... yeah!! I work for a steel company, and was driving down our long drive at the end of the day, and I saw this little black cat running along the side of the drive, so I slowed down. Luckily, the side it was on has bushes and other overgrowth, and it turned and ran into the bushes. 

We have semi-trucks and flatbeds coming in and out of our grounds all day, NOT a good place for that little kitty to be playing! 8-O


----------

